# Crawdads At The Berry



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I took my wife, kids, and father inlaw up to the berry late sunday to do the annual crawdad hunt. We got a late start, due to getting eveyone and the gear ready, and sight seeing through Provo canyon. We hit the berry at 1:00 in the afternoon. After grilling some dogs we started to fish. I set out 3 chicken legs on ropes, 2 crawdad traps and baited up two fishing poles with bacon. After 5 minutes we checked each rope and rod. To my surprise we were pulling in 6 to 8 crawdads on each line. The kids and wife were having a ball. The wind picked up just like it always does. The temps were a cool 72 and over cast. Just right to keep cool. In the 3 hours we were there, we filled a tall 5 gallon buck to the top. It took 3 (my wife and youngest wouldnt touch them) of us a good while to take tails off and devain the critters. It looks like I will be making another trip, due to all the fun the family had. Sorry about no pictures.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Your making me hungry. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never tried Crawdads. You make me want to! I feel like I am missing out!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

They are not bad eating. But you do spent alot of time peeling them to eat. Just keep the big ones. The small ones are not worth dealing with.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

If you want a good way to de-vein them fast, just grab the middle back fin and twist it a 1/4 to 1/2 turn and pull it straight out. The whole vein will come out and then you just boil them and all you have to worry about is peeling.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try that...


----------

